# DBSTalk First Look: Palm Pre/Pixi App



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I just couldn't wait to show you this exclusive first look at the Palm Pre/Pixi application for DIRECTV!

I know that this is not a full "First Look" document, but please enjoy this "first peek" at this new mobile app!

Thanks to all who participated in this first look.

Please note that FTC rules about online reviews may apply to this thread. Feel free to send me a message with any questions.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Intorducing the Palm Pre/Pixi Scheduling app from DIRECTV!

DIRECTV has raised the bar again in satellite TV innovations. For the first of it's kind for the Palm Pre/Pixi, Directv has introduce a wonderful app that allows users to schedule recordings right from the "Palm" of their hand. It has a full featured guide with 14 days of programing. You can use this application just like you would use a Directv receiver's guide and see what is on in an hour, or next week. Then it has the ability to record that show for just that day or make it a Series link.










The app has a guide like one would see on the Directv's website. Is your significant other watching something you can't interrupt and you know you can't look through the guide to see what teams are playing tomorrow and you know you will miss most of that game because you have things to do. Well take out your Pre and you have it all at your fingertips. You can even record that game so you KNOW you won't miss it










You can search the DIRECTV guide with a great search option. Say your friend recommends you a show to watch and you both are at the bar. Well with this search option you can look that show up and see exactly when it's on. But you know you work that evening, well just record it to any or all of your DIRECTV DVR's. You can see the results here as well.










Within that guide that app has a detailed description of the show you may want to record. You can set the recording to either the series or just that specific showing from this app! You can record these programs to one or multiple DVR's throughout your house. It also has the ability to search by Channel Name or Channel Number. On the Pre you can start typing a letter or number and it will then go to that letter or channel number.










Once you set a recording it will notify you saying that you have a successful scheduling.








​
In conclusion, one can see how convenient this app really is. You can virtually be anywhere with a WiFi or 3G connection and record something to your home DVR's with this simple fast application from DIRECTV


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

GirkMonster also did an excellent writeup:


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

A Palm Pre/Pixi before Blackberry? Gee, before you know it, it'll be available for my wife's cruddy Samsung Kalatyst, my old Nokia brick phone, and quite possibly, my Motorola StarTac from 1995.

Now let's see.. Bell Atlantic Mobile became what.. Verizon? 

/c


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's not get hung up on the lack of a Blackberry app, alright? 

Maybe if the Blackberry was a better application development environment and maybe if the devices weren't so dissimilar there would be an app for it. 

At any rate, let's keep the Blackberry discussion to another thread. 

I think the guys did a great job on this first look, with very little supervision from me and I'd like to thank and congratulate them!


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Downloaded it tonight and it looks great. It seems to work quicker than the mobile site for setting up recordings. Being able to browse channels is a GREAT feature.

Only one thing I'd like to see tweaked: a prompt/ability to pad sporting event recordings like we get when setting recordings on the actual receiver.

All in all, a great app.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Let's not get hung up on the lack of a Blackberry app, alright?
> 
> Maybe if the Blackberry was a better application development environment and maybe if the devices weren't so dissimilar there would be an app for it.
> 
> ...


What thread would you suggest? Just so we don't end up with additional threads if one already does exist...


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

Go Palm/WebOS. This is awesome!


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Let's not get hung up on the lack of a Blackberry app, alright?
> 
> Maybe if the Blackberry was a better application development environment and maybe if the devices weren't so dissimilar there would be an app for it.
> 
> ...


I'm not knocking the first look, and they did a great job.

But when the most popular device is after the Android and, excuse me, Palm Pre/Pixi? It just makes one scratch their head and wonder.

I find Linux far easier to develop on, but if I was making an app, I'd make sure it was on Windows either first or the same time as Linux (even though I don't use Windows much at all these days). And there's 2003, 2008, XP, Vista, and 7. Many variations to think about, but you know what? Other companies just get it done.

Where's the thread for the "Blackberry wish list"?

-Craig


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you DirecTV and Palm. I've been waiting for this for a while. They just added Slacker too.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Great job on the First Look! I am looking forward to installing this on my Palm Pre Plus and comparing it to the Droid version.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

Ask and you shall receive! Thanks Palm and DirecTV. Palm Pre is the best as is WebOS! So the Pre deserves this excellent app! Sorry Blackberry users but don't rain on our parade, btw our phone truly is better.


----------



## Sandy (Apr 23, 2002)

Great first look, and the app works great, as well. I like it.


----------



## jandar (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome, downloading now.

Thanks DirecTV and Palm.

Beats my lame attempt I was trying to make a wrapper for the mobile site in Ares. lol


----------



## lakaw (Jul 23, 2007)

I like. Works Great!


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone know what was fixed/changed in today's update? It was a rather large jump in version number.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Stryker412 said:


> Anyone know what was fixed/changed in today's update? It was a rather large jump in version number.


If your talking about 1.9.2, as far as I can tell its the Order A Movie Or Event Now on the main screen. There is a nice instuctional when you get into it!


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are some screen caps for your viewing pleasure :grin:


And:
​


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Cool, I'm psyched! I'm upgrading from my trusty Treo to a Pre next month, and I can't wait for this!

Update: Pre comes UPS tomorrow! Looking foward to this app!


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

I just got my new Pre...and downloaded this ap today. I like!


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Ask and you shall receive! Thanks Palm and DirecTV. Palm Pre is the best as is WebOS! So the Pre deserves this excellent app! Sorry Blackberry users but don't rain on our parade, btw our phone truly is better.


Gotta agree there. I've used Palm since the III, so it was no contest that I'd be going with the Pre after my Treo. My Wife and I both love this phone! It is, by far, the best one out there. Too bad it isn't getting the love it deserves. The app catalog may be small, but there are some great apps there. This is one, and Tom Clancy's HAWX is another.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

islesfan said:


> Gotta agree there. I've used Palm since the III, so it was no contest that I'd be going with the Pre after my Treo. My Wife and I both love this phone! It is, by far, the best one out there. Too bad it isn't getting the love it deserves. The app catalog may be small, but there are some great apps there. This is one, and Tom Clancy's HAWX is another.


Hey, check out precentral.net some time... great forums over there!

My wife and I also love our Pre. Had them since launch (almost a year now!)


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

webby_s said:


> Hey, check out precentral.net some time... great forums over there!
> 
> My wife and I also love our Pre. Had them since launch (almost a year now!)


I've been there often. Thanks. Now that HP is buying Palm we can look foward to lots more apps and finally some advertising that works (not the creepy Palm Girl).


----------

